# Black Ops 2 Party's beitreten. (PC)



## tapferertoaser (22. Dezember 2012)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe da mal ne Frage. Ich gehöre zu denn geplagten die nur mit Umts Online sind, der Speed stört mich nicht, auch der Ping reicht mir, aber egal.
Zu Weihnachten kriege ich Black Ops 2, natürlich würde ich gerne auch mit Kumpels zusammen zocken.
Daher die Frage, kann ich auch Leuten beitreten die NAT Typ Moderat oder Offen haben ? ( Habe NAT Typ Strikt. )
Weil bei Counter Strike: Global Offensive beispielsweise kann ich jedem Nachjoinen, genauso wie mir jeder nachjoinen kann ohne Probleme. Wir finden dann auch über Matchmaking Lobbys ohne Probleme.
Bei Bo 2 wird man ja auch auf dedicated server geleitet, müsste doch auch gehen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2012)

Theoretisch geht es, nur bei "strikt" kann es probleme geben, aber eher dann, wenn Du der Party"leader" bist.


Wenn Du das Spiel aber eh bekommst: einfach testen


----------



## tapferertoaser (22. Dezember 2012)

Ok mhhh aber mal was anderes. Und zwar würde ich gerne Ports öffnen über die Firewall. Geht dass ? Habe es mal über die Windows Firewall probiert, da hat aber wie ich eben gelesen haben mein Kaspersky dazwischen gefunkt. 
Würde es gehen über Kaspersky die Ports freizuschalten.


----------



## LiquidGravity (23. Dezember 2012)

Guckst du hier... das könnte dir helfen bzgl. des NAT Typs... wenn nicht, gib nochmal bescheid.
http://forum.pcgames.de/action/9315768-cod-black-ops-2-nat-typ-aendern-easybox-803-a.html


----------



## tapferertoaser (23. Dezember 2012)

LiquidGravity schrieb:


> Guckst du hier... das könnte dir helfen bzgl. des NAT Typs... wenn nicht, gib nochmal bescheid.
> http://forum.pcgames.de/action/9315768-cod-black-ops-2-nat-typ-aendern-easybox-803-a.html


 
Das wird bei mir nicht ganz klappen, bin ja wie gesagt nur über UMTS online, das ist nicht viel mit im Router was einstellen. ^^


----------



## LiquidGravity (23. Dezember 2012)

Hm... glatt überlesen. Ich glaube das geht bei UMTS nicht. Ich kann mich irren aber du hängst ja quasi  am Router vom Funkmast - und da lässt dich der Provider  (natürlich) nicht ran! Ich glaube es reicht nicht, die Ports via Firewall freizugeben, da in deinem Fall der Anbieter das Problem ist. So wars zumindest bei einem Bekannten.


----------



## tapferertoaser (23. Dezember 2012)

LiquidGravity schrieb:


> Hm... glatt überlesen. Ich glaube das geht bei UMTS nicht. Ich kann mich irren aber du hängst ja quasi  am Router vom Funkmast - und da lässt dich der Provider  (natürlich) nicht ran! Ich glaube es reicht nicht, die Ports via Firewall freizugeben, da in deinem Fall der Anbieter das Problem ist. So wars zumindest bei einem Bekannten.



Naja ich werd es erst mal versuchen, aber mit meinem Stick kann ich auch auf die Antenne zugreifen, vorrausgesetzt ich habe die richtigen Zugangsdaten...


----------



## Herbboy (24. Dezember 2012)

Firewall&co kannst Du ja beim Spielen abstellen. Man kann Dich ja nur "hacken", wenn Du ein neues Programm starten würdest ohne Schutz und darin dann ein Trojaner oder so was wäre .  also keine Sorge.


----------

